# Transition Merit to ETL?



## UzumakiNaruto (Jul 14, 2022)

Has anyone experienced or witnessed a DC TM promote to level 5 in store? I am on development path to OM and one of our leader transitioned store side and asked me if I would be interested in moving store side. I worked in a target store previously but a lot has changed since then! I'm planning on setting up shadowing I'm just a little worried if I'll like it or not enough after all the horror stories I've seen. Since I have about 2 years left until I finish my degree through guild I wont be able to leave Target until then.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 14, 2022)

UzumakiNaruto said:


> Has anyone experienced or witnessed a DC TM promote to level 5 in store? I am on development path to OM and one of our leader transitioned store side and asked me if I would be interested in moving store side. I worked in a target store previously but a lot has changed since then! I'm planning on setting up shadowing I'm just a little worried if I'll like it or not enough after all the horror stories I've seen. Since I have about 2 years left until I finish my degree through guild I wont be able to leave Target until then.


finish your degree & stay at the dc for the om job.


----------



## Hal (Jul 14, 2022)

I watched a TM leave DCs and go store side then become an ETL in stores and then come back as an OM. 

I personally would never make the move storeside. There's definitely a potential for more money, but the stress level is typically much higher. And the OM stress level is already high.

But add on being on call and customers and I'm just not into it. One of our HRBPs asked me and I turned it down. Did too much customer service in a prior life to ever want back in.


----------



## MrT (Jul 14, 2022)

Obviously I don't see the DC side, but do oms and soms and whatever else would be equivalent to etls and sds, have high turnover?  It's incredibly high on the store side so I would not recommend moving from the DC if not.  Stores have gone from very stressful during 4th quarter and a pain during the beginning  of the year due to payroll reductions to becoming extremely difficult the entire year with more problems arising so far out of your control you don't understand how it's possible.  Again store prospective so I don't see the bad, but I see DC tms making more money then every hourly tm in existence with what seems like far less stress, although probably more physically challenging on average.  Idk how anyone would choose to move from DC to a store.


----------



## Hal (Jul 14, 2022)

MrT said:


> Obviously I don't see the DC side, but do oms and soms and whatever else would be equivalent to etls and sds, have high turnover?  It's incredibly high on the store side so I would not recommend moving from the DC if not.  Stores have gone from very stressful during 4th quarter and a pain during the beginning  of the year due to payroll reductions to becoming extremely difficult the entire year with more problems arising so far out of your control you don't understand how it's possible.  Again store prospective so I don't see the bad, but I see DC tms making more money then every hourly tm in existence with what seems like far less stress, although probably more physically challenging on average.  Idk how anyone would choose to move from DC to a store.


Turnover is pretty high still for OMs and level 5s in general. But its really the schedule that kills people. 2 of the 4 schedules require you to work Saturday Sunday Monday. And you will stay on that schedule for at least a year, most likely 2. And most people just can't stay on weekends.

SOMs (Senior Operations Managers) is not as bad which is a level 6 role. They usually only leave because they were let go and they're usually in their roles for years. We have some turnover but everyone currently in role was an OM and two of them are former TMs.

ODs (Operations Directors) are the new L7 role to our building with OP model change but the 2 people in those roles currently have been with the company for years and aren't going anywhere.

Our Site Director (L8) has also been with Target for 20 years and moves from building to building. I think they were also a TM in stores at one point. They've been in role for a few years now and we've only had 4 since I've been in the building and at least 2 or 3 are still with the company. They just move around a lot.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Jul 14, 2022)

Hal said:


> Turnover is pretty high still for OMs and level 5s in general. But its really the schedule that kills people. 2 of the 4 schedules require you to work Saturday Sunday Monday. And you will stay on that schedule for at least a year, most likely 2. And most people just can't stay on weekends.


I'm not sure it applies to all DC's but specifically at mine the OM turn over should also be attributed to the people being hired. It's mainly younger individuals straight from college getting a huge culture shock and either quickly decide it's not for them or they aren't seasoned enough of an employee to realize it's all just a game of keeping up with home offices new flavor of the month metric. Find a way to not step backwards in other metrics and narrow in on the targeted metric(s).  The difficult part is actually making the painful changes to hit the metrics by actually changing TM behaviors, it's much easier *typically* to manipulate the system for short term gain which is what most choose.  
But, I've also see Om's leave for better pay and/or better schedules elsewhere, the grass is always greener. 

It's not normally a huge effort to see what's coming down the pipe line that needs to be worried about.  I just think most people don't realize how much of a cat herder you are as an OM.


----------



## MrT (Jul 14, 2022)

Hal said:


> Turnover is pretty high still for OMs and level 5s in general. But its really the schedule that kills people. 2 of the 4 schedules require you to work Saturday Sunday Monday. And you will stay on that schedule for at least a year, most likely 2. And most people just can't stay on weekends.
> 
> SOMs (Senior Operations Managers) is not as bad which is a level 6 role. They usually only leave because they were let go and they're usually in their roles for years. We have some turnover but everyone currently in role was an OM and two of them are former TMs.
> 
> ...


Worklife balance is probably the one that kills etls in the long run and most that quit early are because of the unrealistic goals when they come from outside the company.  We've had nearly 2 full transitions of etls in 2 years at my stores.  Average length that they've been at my store is less then a year although 2 etls are from other stores.  It is pretty easy to get a better paying and less stressful job with the etl experience so most leave for greener pastures here too.  One of the best things about this about this site is learning things about a DC since the closest one to me is about 4 hours away.


----------



## Luck (Jul 17, 2022)

Im not sure I could go back store side with all the changes at this point either. I love retail and I dont think Targets current model with a competent team is bad, but its just so different than what I knew I dont know I would be able to accept it. 
Hearing people talk about Flexible Fullfilment as this nightmare and having dedicated teams to bag orders just sounds so silly to me when I fondly recall my (at the time) high volume store ran on two people only most of the time that wasnt litteraly black friday and the week before Christmas. Haha.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 20, 2022)

Nope. I wanted to be the first. Also first internal intern.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Jul 23, 2022)

Hal said:


> Turnover is pretty high still for OMs and level 5s in general. But its really the schedule that kills people. 2 of the 4 schedules require you to work Saturday Sunday Monday. And you will stay on that schedule for at least a year, most likely 2. And most people just can't stay on weekends.
> 
> SOMs (Senior Operations Managers) is not as bad which is a level 6 role. They usually only leave because they were let go and they're usually in their roles for years. We have some turnover but everyone currently in role was an OM and two of them are former TMs.
> 
> ...


At my building OM turn over is pretty high. SOMs not so much but one thing I noticed is my building has been hiring a lot of people from wally and they've been bringing in that culture


----------



## Luck (Jul 23, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> At my building OM turn over is pretty high. SOMs not so much but one thing I noticed is my building has been hiring a lot of people from wally and they've been bringing in that culture


I hate that so much. We had one from Amazon and you could tell they came from Amazon.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 24, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> At my building OM turn over is pretty high. SOMs not so much but one thing I noticed is my building has been hiring a lot of people from wally and they've been bringing in that culture


Samezies. Or rehires. Wally people can go back to Walmart. Idc tho imma be a federal judge one day.


----------

